# Ο Πάνος Καράν με την Κρατική Ορχήστρα στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής, στις 14/1



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2011)

​ 
Κρατική Ορχήστρα Αθηνών  
- Μανώλης Καλομοίρης: «Στου Οσίου Λουκά το μοναστήρι» σε ποίηση Α. Σικελιανού
- Θόδωρος Αντωνίου: Συμφωνία αρ. 2 (α΄ παγκόσμια εκτέλεση) 
- Σεργκέι Ραχμάνινοφ: Κοντσέρτο για πιάνο και ορχήστρα αρ. 3 σε ρε ελάσσονα,  έργο 30 

ΣΟΛΙΣΤ *Πάνος Καράν* πιάνο
ΑΠΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ *Φιλαρέτη Κομνηνού* 
ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ *Βύρων Φιδετζής* 

Τιμές εισιτηρίων: € 3,00 (Φοιτητικά) - 8,00 - 13,00 - 18,00 - 23,00 (Διακεκριμένη Ζώνη)
*Αίθουσα Χρήστος Λαμπράκης, Παρασκευή 14 Ιανουαρίου 2011, στις 8.30 μ.μ.* 

Αγορά εισιτηρίων στα ταμεία του Μεγάρου, τηλεφωνικά στο 210 7282 333 και online.

Όπως και σε προηγούμενες περιπτώσεις, μπορώ να αναλάβω την αγορά εισιτηρίων για όποιον δεν θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει πιστωτική κάρτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2011)

Η Λιάνα Ρουσσιάνου-Πιπεράκη στην Εστία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2011)

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_2_18/01/2011_429086
*Εξέπληξε το κοινό *
Tου Νίκου Βατόπουλου
 Προσπαθώ να μπω στη θέση του Πάνου Καράν, του 28χρονου πιανίστα που το βράδυ της Παρασκευής ξεσήκωσε στην κυριολεξία το κοινό στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής Αθηνών. Είχε έρθει από το Λονδίνο (που είναι η βάση του) για να συμπράξει με την Κρατική Ορχήστρα Αθηνών. Στόχος του, ένας άθλος. Να ερμηνεύσει το Κοντσέρτο για πιάνο και ορχήστρα αρ. 3 σε ρε ελάσσονα, έργο 30 του Σεργκέι Ραχμάνινοφ ως κορύφωση μιας τιτάνειας μελέτης, που έχει ήδη καρποφορήσει και ως cd (με την Orion Symphony Orchestra).
 Ενας καλλιτέχνης κρίνεται φυσικά από την απόδοσή του, αλλά είναι και ο τρόπος «που φέρει τον εαυτό του» σε έναν δημόσιο χώρο που προδιαθέτει το κοινό. Ο Πάνος Καράν έχει το χάρισμα ή την καλλιέργεια (ή ακόμη την ευφυΐα, αν θέλετε) να είναι σεμνός και μετρημένος με καλούς τρόπους, ευγένεια και ήθος. Εχω την αίσθηση ότι στην εποχή μας αυτό αποκτά διπλή αξία. Ο τρόπος που βαδίζει προς τη θέση του στο πιάνο, που χαιρετάει τον μαέστρο (τον Βύρωνα Φιδετζή εν προκειμένω) ή τα μέλη της ορχήστρας και κυρίως το κοινό, έχει κάτι «όχι συνηθισμένο». Να είναι αυτό που λέμε star quality; Δυσκολεύομαι να απαντήσω. Οχι γιατί δεν εντοπίζω αυτές τις ιδιότητες, αλλά γιατί στην περίπτωση του Πάνου Καράν προέχει ο τεράστιος πνευματικός μόχθος. Σταδιακά, καθώς ερμήνευε αυτό το «σαδιστικά» δύσκολο έργο (που σε σημεία, ο πιανίστας σολάρει και η ορχήστρα σιγεί), έπιανα τον εαυτό μου να παρασύρεται σε ένα στρόβιλο συγκίνησης. Μαζί μου, ένιωθα το κοινό, στην πλατεία, στα θεωρεία, να κρατάει την ανάσα του, «έπιανα» στον αέρα το βάρος του θαυμασμού, τη βουβή έκπληξη.
 Ηταν εξαίρετος ο τρόπος συνεργασίας με τον μαέστρο. Και μαγική η αίσθηση που είχα ως ακροατής ότι ήμουν μάρτυρας μιας σπάνιας μουσικής εμπειρίας που μου πρόσφερε ένας χαρισματικός πιανίστας που είχε μελετήσει το υπέρμετρα δύσκολο αυτό έργο, όσο δεν πάει άλλο. Και η ερμηνεία πήρε το κοινό μαζί της, το ξεσήκωσε, το έκανε να επευφημεί και τα δίχως τέλος χειροκροτήματά του να προκαλέσουν δύο bis (Τσαϊκόφσκι και Χατζιδάκι).
 Η τόσο φορτισμένη ατμόσφαιρα από εκατοντάδες κόσμου σε πνευματική ευφορία ήταν μία εξίσου μοναδική εμπειρία. Χαίρεται να είναι κανείς κομμάτι μιας βραδιάς που έλαμψε και χάθηκε στον χρόνο, αλλά που άφησε ανεξίτηλη τη συγκίνηση της δημιουργίας.​


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2011)

Ο Γιάννης Σβώλος στην Ελευθεροτυπία:
*
Ο Πάνος Καράν δαμάζει Ραχμάνινοφ! *
Η συναυλία ολοκληρώθηκε με το «Κοντσέρτο για πιάνο αρ. 3» του Ραχμάνινοφ. Καλά προετοιμασμένος και κάτοχος άρτιας τεχνικής ο Πάνος Καράν πρόσφερε μια ωραία, σφριγηλή ερμηνεία που κινήθηκε στην περιοχή του αυτονόητου δίχως να ηχήσει κοινότοπη, να εκτραπεί σε βιρτουοζίστικες υπερβολές ή να επιχειρήσει εκτός θέματος μανιερισμούς. 
Δυναμικό, γεμάτο αυτοπεποίθηση, ασφαλές και αβίαστο, το παίξιμο του 31χρονου  28χρονου πιανίστα έδεσε άνετα με τη συνοδεία, κρατώντας αδιαπραγμάτευτα την ηγετική θέση στη ροή του μουσικού ειρμού, παρ' ότι ο αρχιμουσικός δεν έκανε εκχωρήσεις για να διευκολύνει τις αναμετρήσεις σολίστα-ορχήστρας. Δεσπόζον στοιχείο υπήρξε ο ισορροπημένος -ούτε πλαδαρός ούτε βιασμένος- χειρισμός της ιδιόφωνης, πλατιάς μελωδίας του Ραχμάνινοφ. 
Επιπλέον, το σωστό χτίσιμο των σύνθετων ισορροπιών δυναμικής ειδικά στις μεγάλες κορυφώσεις, η πλουσιότατη εκφραστική και ηχοχρωματική παλέτα πιανιστικού ήχου και η εύστοχη κατάτμηση του μουσικού ειρμού σε μείζονες και δευτερεύουσες παραγράφους συνεισέφεραν σε μια ανεπιφύλακτα απολαυστική ερμηνεία.

Η διόρθωση της ηλικίας του πιανίστα δική μου :)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 26, 2011)

Συγχαρητήρια, Αλεξάνδρα, μπράβο του! :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2011)

Συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα! 
Μα γιατί μας κάνεις να μετανιώνουμε πικρά που δεν ήμασταν κι εμείς εκεί; :-(
Τεσπά, θα πάω στον Αμαζόνιο, βαστάζος, να κουβαλώ καμιά δεκαριά από τα 88 πλήκτρα. ;)


----------

